# [SOLVED] Caps lock will not turn off no matter what



## SamuraiSmm (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,
I'm doing this as a request of a friend who's having some computer problems.
Recently, his laptop has been stuck on caps lock and even when he presses the shift keys the letters do not revert back to lowercase. He admits to having possibly using the keys rather aggressively but I would imagine that if the caps lock was damaged, that pressing the shift key would fix it temporarily. In addition, he's tried using an external keyboard and it wasn't fixed. In addition, he's taken it to Best Buy and they've been unable to fix it (though what they tried doing I don't know).
As of now, I would imagine that there was a change in the keyboard mapping but I don't want to advise him to change anything as I have no experience with that.
He's searched the web and the only suggestions made have not worked to fix the problem.
To complicate things, he's attending college and has work to do on his computer, so he would rather not have to send it back to the manufacturer. And this does complicate his ability to write papers for class.

His laptop:
HP Pavillion DV9000
Windows Vista
4GB RAM
AMD TURION X2 64

Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.

-S


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Caps lock will not turn off no matter what*

make sure pnp and all usb references are enabled in the bios


----------



## SamuraiSmm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Caps lock will not turn off no matter what*

How would I go about doing that? I'm afraid that I would cause another problem from probing around on my own to learn how to do that.

UPDATE: The Caps lock light is turned on and won't turn off also.


----------



## SamuraiSmm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Caps lock will not turn off no matter what*

This has been solved.
As simple as it may seem, all that was needed was an update for the keyboard driver. That seems to have fixed the problem as he can now type in lower-case.


----------

